# hooking a wood furnace to a oil furnace



## hoarea (Sep 27, 2008)

I am adding a wood furnace to my oil furnace can someone trll me how to wire it up so it works off my oil furnace blower?


----------



## kok328 (Sep 28, 2008)

Of course I have to preceed any advice with "*Do Not Do This*".

However, if all your trying to accomplish, is to run the wood stover blower when the oil blower comes on, then just remove the power source from the wood blower, jumper it to a new source i.e.- the oil blower power source (assuming the circuit is voltage compatible and doesn't trip the overloads if applicable).

Again, this is probably not a good idea for reasons too many to mention here.


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 28, 2008)

I suppose we need more details on how you plan to "add" the wood furnace. Are you adding a steam or hot water coil in your trunkline? Are you going to be using this as supplemental heat or the new main source?
OR am I *way* off and not understanding the question at all?


----------



## hoarea (Sep 29, 2008)

it is a good furnace csa aproved and all that stuff.when i bought my house it have a wood furnace beside my oil furnace. i replaced  my oil with a new one and left the wood still hooked up to the duct work but all the wires were unhooked. so i guess i am trying to figure out the wiring part. why would some one say not to do this?


----------



## kok328 (Sep 29, 2008)

Find the blower motor wires on the wood stove and trace them back to the motor.
Are there any capacitors or relays that must be made to engage the motor?
Is the motor of the correct voltage?
Will the oil furnace blower circuit support the additional amperage?
Do you have or need backdraft dampers to keep the two units from blowing into each other?
Will your air temp drop if the wood stove isn't burning when you pick up the air from it and send it into the ducts?
Are there time delays or limit switches to keep the blowers running based on combustion chamber temps?
Why was the wood stove disabled?
Is the heat exchanger in good condition on the wood stove or will you be pumping CO2 into your home?
I'm not trying to deter you, I'm merely running down the list of things to consider to make this a safe setup.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice run down KOK. 

I want to add one, are you sharing the same flue to evacuate the oil fumes and wood smoke?

They need to be separate, or you can get a really good fire, or deterioration if it is a clay tiled chimney.
And the chance of backdrafting C/O through the other unit.


----------

